# Millipedes in Southern California?



## sloth (May 11, 2019)

Are there millipedes in Southern California? If so what type of area do they prefer? Thanks


----------



## chanda (May 11, 2019)

Yes, there are lots of different millipede species that can be found in SoCal. Millipedes need moisture to survive, so you're more likely to find them in the mountain/wooded/coastal regions where it's just a bit more moist. I have also found some of the big Spirobolida in the more desert/chaparral areas around Redlands/Riverside/Moreno Valley - but usually only in the spring, after a rain.


----------



## sloth (May 12, 2019)

chanda said:


> Yes, there are lots of different millipede species that can be found in SoCal. Millipedes need moisture to survive, so you're more likely to find them in the mountain/wooded/coastal regions where it's just a bit more moist. I have also found some of the big Spirobolida in the more desert/chaparral areas around Redlands/Riverside/Moreno Valley - but usually only in the spring, after a rain.


Thank you so much. I had a feeling you  probably would be able to find some but I just didn’t know where to look.


----------



## AceXprt (May 12, 2019)

YES! Ive found a large species in the San Gabriel Mountain Bridge to Nowhere Trail. They are mostly found under rocks and in piles of moist leaves.


----------



## sloth (May 12, 2019)

AceXprt said:


> YES! Ive found a large species in the San Gabriel Mountain Bridge to Nowhere Trail. They are mostly found under rocks and in piles of moist leaves.


Thanks!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 13, 2019)

You can find some large Atopetholus sp. in the desert after heavy rains, and then Tylobolus sp. and Hiltonius sp. in the mountains and forests after heavy rains or near water sources. I found a 4"-5" gorgeous red-brown millipede in Lytle Creek crossing a path, and then some small platydesmids/polydesmids/polyxenids/I-am-really-not-sure-but-they-were-cool-looking millipedes under a large rotting stump sort of thing. You really just got to go where there is water, and they should be there.
Where specifically are you planning on searching?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## squidkid (May 13, 2019)

they like eucalyptus logs


----------



## sloth (May 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> You can find some large Atopetholus sp. in the desert after heavy rains, and then Tylobolus sp. and Hiltonius sp. in the mountains and forests after heavy rains or near water sources. I found a 4"-5" gorgeous red-brown millipede in Lytle Creek crossing a path, and then some small platydesmids/polydesmids/polyxenids/I-am-really-not-sure-but-they-were-cool-looking millipedes under a large rotting stump sort of thing. You really just got to go where there is water, and they should be there.
> Where specifically are you planning on searching?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Ok cool I’ll have to look for spots like that. I’m not sure when I’m going to go but I hope it’ll be soon


----------

